# iPhone SE 2 có thể ra mắt vào tháng 5, không còn jack 3.5mm



## DonKihote (22/4/18)

*Sau hai năm ra mắt iPhone SE, Apple đã sẵn sàng giới thiệu thế hệ tiếp theo của dòng iPhone màn hình 4 inch vào tháng 5 năm nay?*




Theo nguồn tin mới nhất, iPhone SE 2 sẽ không hoàn toàn sử dụng ngôn ngữ thiết kế giống iPhone X như nhiều tin đồn trước. Thay vào đó, máy vẫn có cảm biến vân tay Touch ID, màn hình 4 inch cũ nhưng sẽ theo "bước chân" của các đàn anh ra mắt gần đây như không còn jack tai nghe 3.5mm, có thể giúp máy mỏng hơn.

Ngoài ra, thiết bị có thể chuyển sang dùng mặt lưng kính thay vì nhôm để hỗ trợ sạc không dây. Về cấu hình, máy dùng vi xử lý A10 Fusion tương tự iPhone 7/7 Plus để cắt giảm chi phí.

Theo _PhoneArena_, Apple vẫn chưa xác nhận bất cứ kế hoạch nào liên quan đến iPhone SE 2 nhưng nếu đúng là ra mắt vào tháng 5, hãng có thể gửi thư mời tham dự họp báo trong vài tuần tiếp theo. Một khả năng, iPhone SE 2 có thể xuất hiện tại hội nghị WWDC 2018 cho lập trình viên vào ngày 4/6.

_Nguồn: vnreview_


----------

